# KILLER original CycleTruck in Portland, Oregon.  Best one I've ever seen.



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 20, 2014)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/4804679106.html


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2014)

Forward drops=Postwar...Right??
Cool looking CT though.
What is your best offer?? just Curious...?


----------



## bike (Dec 20, 2014)

seems to be post war  whizzer powercycle friom the bar configuration

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...cletruck&highlight=factory+whizzer+cycletruck


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 20, 2014)

No offer from me, just passing it on.  I'm not into those, but it is cool.  Someone should grab it.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 20, 2014)

For real? What exactly is that?


----------



## bike (Dec 20, 2014)

I could never make an offer based on craigslist photos I cant see anything- maybe my monitor but they seem terrible low res to me


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like you could fit a ton of pizza pies in that basket/box


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 20, 2014)

Has a drum brake. ...that's cool!


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 20, 2014)

Amazing Condition .. If it was local to me Id be really interested .


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 20, 2014)

That is one super cycle truck! If it is configured for a whizzer then that is all the better.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Cycletruck*

Yes for sure it is a postwar powercycle ,can't believe it hasn't sold yet.those frames are so hard to find people were cuting up dx frames to make them years ago.sure wish i had the cash


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'll tell you why it hasn't sold the owners are searching for a crazy price and don't need the money.  dunthorp is a very wealthy area.I never got a response on it f--k em


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 20, 2014)

He also thinks he has a first year prewar


----------



## bike (Dec 20, 2014)

and if it is early? so? is an early b10 worth more than a later one? 

Trying to say I never knew anyone who thought having a 39ct made it premium over other pre war cycletrucks.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 20, 2014)

bike said:


> and if it is early? So? Is an early b10 worth more than a later one?



usually,but all b10's are prewar


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 20, 2014)

Oops bike is now gone... I'm glad  I saved my money for a toc bike....


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks like someone got it.  I know of a few offers that went that way, haven't heard any of them getting it, tho.

If a Cabe'r got it and needs helps, it's a few miles from me, I'd be happy to help out.

A


----------

